# مطلوب بعض التوضيحات حول كيفية معرفة شرائح الطاقة الشمسية



## hirr71 (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ومن لديهم خبرة وخصوصا الاخ المهندس محمد المحترم ان يقوموا بشرح بعض الاسئلة حول كيفية معرفة كم تولد شريحة الطاقة الشمسية من الكهرباء .. مشكورين

فانا مهتم بشراء شرائح الطاقة الشمسية وكثيرا ما اقراء حول الشرائح في مواقع خاصة لبيع هذه الشرائح لكني لاافهم كم تولد هذه الشرائح 
فكيف نعرف كم يولد الواط ... والامبير ... والفولت

وهنا مرفق صورة توضيحية وهي نموذج لما اجده دائما في مواقع بيع شرائح الطاقة الشمسية 

ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل توضيح الامر لكي نستفيد جميعا 
وشكرا للجميع​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يونيو 2006)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم hirr71

سأفيدك من خبرتي ومن معرفتي بالأسعار في بلدي فلسطين لكن للعلم فالأسعار تختلف من بلد لأخرى وأظن أنها بالعراق أرخص ثمنا لأن فلسطين محتلة وادخال الخلايا يكلف الكثير على ما أظن جمركيا وشحن

لو راجعت درس واحد من الخلايا الشمسية تلاحظ أن النظام الشمسي عدة أجزاء أولها الخلايا الشمسية
تكلفة الخلية الشمسية حسب القدرة التي تعطيها فمثلا لدي خلايا تعطي 100 وات وسعر الواحدة 250 دولار
وهناك خلايا تعطي 55 وات نوع سيمنز بسعر 120 دولار ولقد اشتريناها كمؤسسة قبل سنتين تقريبا
الآن أظن أرخص بكثير
طبعا النظام الشمسي فيه البطاريات الحجم الكبير وهي البطاريات المستخدمة في الشاحنات الضخمة وتكلفتها 100 دولار ومن ثم الكونفيرتر ويكلف 100 دولار أيضا

هذا باختصار 

طبعا السؤال كم خلية ستحتاج وكم بطارية (وأيضا ما تسأل عنه من تيار وغيره ) ستحتاج وهذا أجبت عنه أنا سابقا في مشاركة من مشاركاتي في هذا القسم بعنوان كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لتحويل منزلك على الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19566

ملاحظة أخي الكريم الأسعار في الكاتالوج تخص شركة أمريكية وكفاءة خلاياها جيدة نسبيا لكنني أفضل خلايا سيمنز لأنها أخف وزنا وأعلى كفاءة وطبعا هذا يعود للشركة التي ستشتري منها لذلك ارجع للشركة التي أعطيتيك وهي الشركة السعودية واستفسر عن المتوفر لديهم

أتمنى أكون أفدتك وأنتظر أي استفسارات أخرى

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hirr71 (23 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكرك اخي الكريم محمد على شرحك وتواصلك 

لقد اطلعت على الرابط الذي فيه الشرح وهو شرح جيد ووافي بارك الله فيك ... انا الان عرفت كم احتاج من واط للمنزل لكن سؤالي كم يساوي الواط واقصد الامبير كم واط اوالواط كم امبير بلغة هذه الشركات فالذي اعرفه وانا لست مهندس لست صاحب اختصاص بالكهرباء ان الامبير الواحد فيه 250 واط
1amp= 250watts
فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟ 
فاهم شئ عندي الان ان اعرف كم يساوي الوات فهذه الشريحة من سيمنز التي تعطي 55 وات كم هذه بالنسبة للامبير الواحد يعني كم امبير اخي الكريم ؟؟

ثانيا : هل الشرائح هذه تعطي 220 فولت ام 110 فولت فكما معروف ان بعض الدول تستخدم نضام 110 فولت ونحن نستخدم 220 فولت

ثالثا اخي الكريم : كيف يتم التحويل بين Ac و Dc في هذه الشرائح

رابعا : بالنسبة للبطاريات فهي عندنا متوفرة وارخص من هذه الاسعار فهل يمكن استخدامها فهي للشاحنات ... ايضا هل مهم وجود هذه البطارية اذا كانت لاارغب باستخدام الطاقة في المساء ؟؟

خامسا : بالنسبة للكونفيرتر هل يوجد شرح عليه في المنتدى

اسف على كثرة الاسئلة وانتضر الرد على النقاط بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم hirr71 ليست الأمور هكذا

الوات وحدة قياس القدرة power

كما تعرف أن التيار أو الجهد نوعان ac و dc 

القدرة = التيار × الجهد

power = current * voltage

ووحدة قياس الجهد هي الفولت ووحدة قياس التيار هي الأمبير أي الوات = أمبير × فولت

أي العلاقة ليست فقط بالأمبير لوحده أو الجهد لوحده

ملاحظة هذا القانون السابق ينطبق على التيار والجهد الثابت أما المتردد فيكون نفس القانون لكن بمفهوم آخر هو مفهوم effective value

لا أريد أن أتوسع فيه لأنه يحتاج لتخصص

المهم أخي كما تعرف كهرباء المنزل 220 فولت أو 110 فولت هي جهد متردد أما ناتج الخلايا الشمسية فهو تيار أو جهد ثابت لذلك فإننا نخزن الناتج من الخلايا الشمسية في البطاريات ومن ثم نوصل البطاريات بالكونفيرتر وهو يحول من جهد ثابت إلى جهد متردد

الفكرة الآن مثلا لو حصلت على لوح شمسي 12 فولت 6 أمبير ثابت إذا القدرة = 12*9 تقريبا لكن طبعا الكفاءة ستقل حسب الاشعاع الشمسي

المهم نوصل مجموعة ألواح معا حسب تصميم معين توالي أو توازي حتى نحصل على الكم المطلوب الذي شرحته سابقا بالرابط الذي أعطيتك إياه

هذه هي الفكرة باختصار

بالنسبة للبطاريات جيد جدا نعم بامكانك استخدامها وكنت متأكد أنها عندكم أرخص فكما ذكرت لك كل شيء بفلسطين غالي الثمن حياتنا صعبة جدا أخي الكريم

الكونفيرتر سأشرحه قريبا في مشاركة جديدة أو ضمن الدورة التي أعطيها الآن


----------



## hirr71 (24 يونيو 2006)

اكرر شكري لك اخي الكريم محمد المحترم على سعة صدرك وصبرك بارك الله فيك
الامور صارت اوضح الان اسال الله تعالى ان يرزقك الجنة
طبعا حتى الكونفيرتر عندنا ارخص بكثير فهنا يتم تصنيعه حسب الطلب فقط تعطي المواصفات ويتم تصنيعه حسب المواصفات وهو ارخص
طيب اخي اخر سؤال بالنسبة للوحدة الكهربائية ... هل بالامكان معرفة اوتحويل وحدة الوات الى وحدة اميبر ؟؟؟ اذا كان بالامكان ذلك فمثلا 1000 وات كم تصبح بالامبير 
ياريت لوتعطينا كتلوك شركة سيمنز حتى نطلع عليه 
ايضا اخي الكريم للاستفادة من خبرتك في هذا المجال فماذا تنصح ان نشتري ؟؟؟ واي شركة منتجاتها احسن ... ياريت بعض النصائح في هذا 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

عندي اقتراح وضعته في الاقتراحات ياريت لوتطلع عليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=147835#post147835


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يونيو 2006)

للأسف كاتالوج شركة سيمنز مش متوفر عندي حاول البحث عنه على النت

من تجربتي أنا سيمنز رخيصة وجيدة مقارنة بغيرها لكن هذا حسب الشركة الأقرب لك وما هو متوفر عندها

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يونيو 2006)

وجدت لك الموقع المطلوب أخي

http://www.siemens.com/index.jsp

تحياتي


----------



## khalid8824763 (27 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد في المنتدى الرائع هذا وقد اعجبني كثيرا لما فيه من تغطية لكل التخصصات ويسعدني ان يكون عندنا نحن العرب مثل هكذا منتديات رائعة تنفع كل مسلم عربي فبارك الله فيكم

اخواني انا ايضا مهتم بالطاقة الشمسية وقد استفدت من هذا القسم الرائع فبارك الله فيكم 
وعندي بعض الاستفسارات تعقيبا على استفسار الاخ الكريم صاحب الاستفسار

1- في حالة عدم استخدام البطاريات هل ممكن ان تعطي الواح الطاقة الشمسية الكهرباء ؟؟؟ بمعنى انه في حالة استخدام الالواح في النهار في ذروة الشمس ولانبغي تخزين الطاقة للمساء فهل يمكن ان نستفيد من الطاقة الكهربائية بدون ان نضع بطاريات ؟؟

2- في حالة وجود امطار فهل تؤثر على الالواح ام انها محمية من الامطار ؟؟

شكرا للجميع


----------



## hirr71 (27 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك والله انك تعبت ولااعرف كيف اشكرك الله ينصرك
فقط اخي الكريم ياريت لوتدلني كيف اذهب الى في الموقع الى قسم شرائح الطاقة فلقد كتبت في البحث ولم تضهر لي فكيف ادخل على الرابط في الموقع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2006)

بالنسبة للأخ khalid8824763 يمكن في النهار توصيل الخلايا الشمسية مباشرة دون بطاريات

لكن مهم جدا وجود منظم الشحن أيضا هناك خطورة في حال خف الاشعاع أو ظلل على الخلايا

لكن في النهاية الأمر ممكن أكيد

أخي hirr71 إليك رابط الخلايا الشمسية على شركة سيمنز

http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/solar/html_76/faq.htm

على اليمين تجد طلب الكاتالوج

اتبع الخطوات فيه وضع كلمة بحث PV

تحياتي


----------



## hirr71 (29 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## hirr71 (30 يونيو 2006)

اخي الفاضل محمد المحترم 
حملت كل الكتلوكات من موقع سيمنز لكن جميعها ليس فيها اسعار وطرق البيع وانما شروحات حول الالواح واجهزة التنضيم فهل هناك رابط فيه عروض البيع ؟؟؟؟ 
ايضا هذا رابط ياريت لوتطلع عليه وتبدي رايك وجدته بالبحث
http://www.innovationhouse.com/products/solar_siemens.html

دائما نتعبك


----------



## hirr71 (3 يوليو 2006)

اخوي محمد مارديت على سؤالي فوق ؟؟؟
بالنسبة للشركة التي اعطيتني عنوانها فلقد كتبت لهم اكثر من مرة ولم يردوا وهذه مشكلتنا نحن العرب وسبب تقدم الغرب انهم يحترمون اي رسالة تصل لهم ويردون عليها حتى ولو اعتذار


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يوليو 2006)

آسف للتاخير سوف ارد قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم مازلنا في المركز نحاول الحصول على عرض سعر من شركة سيمنز ولم نتلقى ردود

لكن في حال وصوله سوف أبلغك باختصار عن طبيعة الأسعار لديهم


----------



## hirr71 (6 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزاك كل خير وانا في الانتضار والمتابعة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

إلى ا لزميل khalid8824763 

نرجو منك الاطلاع ويبدو أنك لم تدخل إلى الملتقى منذ زمن بعيد جداً ......
وإلى الزميل hirr71 
أرجو الاطلاع على الرابط ( ضمن الملتقى )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19566.html

وأتمنى ان تستفيد منه جداً على أن تقرأه بعناية واقرأ كل الصفحات ....


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
في هذا الموقع الذي سبق وان ذكره الزميل محمد يذكر فيه الاسعار بشكل تفصيلي علما انالاسعار في بغداد في منطقة عكد النصارى في سوق الشورجة تتراوح الاسعار بين 50 الى 100دولار للخلية وهي صينية المنشاء واذا كانت غير ذلك فهي محوسمة (مسروق )من املاك الدوله بعد سقوطها مع الشكر للاخ محمد على العمليات الحسابية وجزاك الله الف خير http://www.innovationhouse.com/products/solar_siemens_sm50_h.html


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
في هذا الموقع الذي سبق وان ذكره الزميل محمد يذكر فيه الاسعار بشكل تفصيلي علما انالاسعار في بغداد في منطقة عكد النصارى في سوق الشورجة تتراوح الاسعار بين 50 الى 100دولار للخلية وهي صينية المنشاء واذا كانت غير ذلك فهي محوسمة (مسروق )من املاك الدوله بعد سقوطها مع الشكر للاخ محمد على العمليات الحسابية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2008)

أخي أسامة : 
ما هي استطاعة هذه اللوحات . وما اسم الشركة المصنعة ، وما هو نموذج السيليكون ( متبلور أم غير متبلور ؟


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فرزدق احمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششكورين وبارك الله بيكم


----------

